# Fragibility? Oh no, it could only be...



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, I got Zukified. Patrick was a joy to deal with, fast responses even in the wee hours of night/morning. Everything was speedy, including the shipping. The amps went out on Thursday at 4PM Pacific in Vegas and arrived on my doorstep today, Saturday, at noon. WOW. Pat spent more time on my CD set than the amps took to get here 

I took my buddy 2 hours away from home today so he could look at/purchase a truck, so I didn't even feel like opening boxes when I got home, but I will definitely be adding a review to this in due time.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

You better...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Congrats Joey! I'm sure that you'll be very happy with your new amps. 

Zach


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Blows my mid everytime....you went from DC Zap hunting for Zuks.....I als got that infamous package about a month ago...and there they remain until weather allows.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

And I went the other way from Zukis to DCs...but not because I wanted to.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> And I went the other way from Zukis to DCs...but not because I wanted to.


Traitor!!!!


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

He's going on my ignore list now  J/K:laugh:



Boostedrex said:


> Traitor!!!!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

****...I'm going on MY ignore list. lol


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

Zach,

Thanks. I snapped some pics, need to upload. The CD set was unique to say the least. Everything from pitbull, to 80's stuff i've never heard, to bach.

Unpredictableacts,
Is that a good thing or a bad thing?

Paul,
Space constricts? That's why i went DC to Zuki.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

reason why i went from TRU's to zuk's. i may be one of the few people who went *down* in power from the transition.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I think it is funny personally......I have still yet to fire mine up......or even listen to the cds.


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

unpredictableacts said:


> I think it is funny personally......I have still yet to fire mine up......or even listen to the cds.


the DC's were over the top. In a 2 way + sub, i had zero use for the processing. They were also way too huge for my application. Not to mention selling one DC Ref paid for both Zukis, and i gained power in the process. As far as the CDs, well, let's just say it's a wide range of music.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

For me I was going back to an OEM HU but needed a processor for a 4-way. With nothing available it was try and hodge-podge something together or go DCs. If the Zuki crossover went up to 8KHz or so I'd have been able to use them.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, I really love my CD collection that Patrick sent me. I think I have somewhere around 35 CD's from him to date. 

Did you get the Zuki's installed yet Joey? I'll be VERY interested to hear what you think of them.

Zach


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Yeah, I really love my CD collection that Patrick sent me. I think I have somewhere around 35 CD's from him to date.
> 
> Did you get the Zuki's installed yet Joey? I'll be VERY interested to hear what you think of them.
> 
> Zach


Nope, sadly i need time to get into the shop to fabricate the sub enclosure/amo rack false floor and rings for midbass baffles, not to mention glassing the tweeter pods.

here's the current state of affairs.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

nice..... I need motivation and some cash to finish mine.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey, those amps and that sub look really familiar. Add a Cadence amp and a 2nd R12 and you'd have the hatch of my xB. LOL! Nice taste Joey!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

That's vaguely what my hatch was supposed to look like...


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

the layout in the picture is how it's going to be in my xB. I still haven't decided if i'm going to display the distribution block too or not. if so, it will be above or below the sub.

Basically a standard false floor, with a grill on the sub and grills for both amps. the look i'm going for is like an old carbureted v8 with the sub being the air cleaner, and the amps the valve covers.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

norcalsfinest said:


> the layout in the picture is how it's going to be in my xB. I still haven't decided if i'm going to display the distribution block too or not. if so, it will be above or below the sub.
> 
> Basically a standard false floor, with a grill on the sub and grills for both amps. the look i'm going for is like an old carbureted v8 with the sub being the air cleaner, and the amps the valve covers.


Yeah, nothing says old school V8 power like a Scion xB. Go Joey, Go!!!! ROFL!!!!  Just giving you a hard time bro.


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

Friday Fun: RWD Scion xB with Chevy V8 power! - Autoblog


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I went from the tru's to the zuki's and could'nt be happier. Those 5 watts per channel work perfect


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

BigRed said:


> I went from the tru's to the zuki's and could'nt be happier. Those 5 watts per channel work perfect


Yeah, between you zach and fred I've got high hopes for them. Hell, i've got very high hopes for the entire system.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

This makes my decision a little harder.

Zuki 4 channel and the future small mono

Or

Sundown 100.4 and 1000d


Choices...


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

I have logged close to 100,000 miles with mine since I got them a little over a year ago and still love mine as much as the day I got them.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Inferno333 - I had the same choice. I was looking at the SI Mag when I became interested in the Sundown amps (100.4 and 1000.1 D). After talking to Nick at SI and Jacob at Sundown, my mind was made up - good people - good companies - good reps on the amps. I met up with Zach to listen to the Mag, and I fell in love with the Zuki's - the sound, the look, the exclusivity (we may be kooks to some, but we are kooks together). 

The price was certainly a concern - great value with the current sales on Sundown. I ended up spending several hundred $'s more on the Eleets 4 channel and the mono (next week) than I would have on the Sundowns. I was extremely happy with what I received yesterday from Patrick, and I'm installing the 4 channel this weekend - can't wait to hear the Morels sing. 

I am certainly going out on a limb pre-ordering the mono with very little information to go on, but I am placing some trust in the guys on this thread and the information that I have gathered thus far.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for that bertholomey!

I think that i'm going to try the Sundowns first and move on from there if i'm not happy.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I have no problems being one of the "kooks."  LOL! Well said Jason.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Bertholomey - agreed, well said.

Inferno - the Sundowns are nice amps, haven't owned one personally, but seen/heard several....that combined with Jacob's CS can't go wrong.

Not quite as sexy and amp as the Zuki, but good looking, clean amps


----------



## sanitys (Oct 23, 2008)

Ive had the same experience with Pat, nothing but positive stuff to say about the whole experience. I as you guys mentioned really like the amp. Still need to find a small sub to finish off the system. I did buy one of the Zuki 10's but it ended up being too big for my install.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I can't imagine you being disappointed with the new mono. My bet is its a keeper.


----------



## clbolt (Jan 9, 2008)

If Zuki would come out with a 4 channel at half the power and size of the current small Eleets, I'd be very interested in a pair of them. I just can't fit the current model in my car.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It's worth buying the amps for the music he sends you on those CDs.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have enjoyed going through the supplied CDs - various genre's of music - some I like and some.....

I know I am a neophyte, but I'm amazed at how well they are recorded - great sounding pieces of music! 

Again, my impression only, if excellent sounding CDs are sent with the amp to demo the sound quality of the piece of equipment - that says a lot to me about the philosophy behind what Patrick is doing.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Fragibility?... I've never seen that on the packages that have arrived on my doorstep...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Ziggy said:


> *Fragibility?... *I've never seen that on the packages that have arrived on my doorstep...



Everytime I see that I think someone is fragin their corals or just got a box of coarls for their tank, atleast thats where my mind goes first


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Ziggy said:


> Fragibility?... I've never seen that on the packages that have arrived on my doorstep...


That's because we haven't been able to bring you over to the dark side yet Ziggy.  You know you want to though.


----------



## Focalaudio (Oct 12, 2008)

So does anyone know the exact spec's on these fine amps?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Focalaudio said:


> So does anyone know the exact spec's on these fine amps?


seriously man....search!!! Its been link numerous times


----------



## Focalaudio (Oct 12, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> seriously man....search!!! Its been link numerous times



Sorry I'm old and I always forget the search function! BTW: if all we did is use the search function then there would not be a need to have a user account.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Focalaudio said:


> Sorry I'm old and I always forget the search function! BTW: if all we did is use the search function then there would not be a need to have a user account.


But if you use it we dont have to do this :dead_horse: over and over


----------



## Focalaudio (Oct 12, 2008)

Hell if I didn't ask you guys wouldn't have anybody to poke fun at!


----------

